# New one for me



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a referral from the Toledo Polish gig. Guy was "working" with a couple other sign people who never followed thru. Dr Tom's message must have gotten lost somewhere. He wanted a sign for his family's farm. Must have something to do with bees or honey. We settled on the general look of the sign and size- approx 26 x 37, made out of cedar. He just wanted the cut outs painted and will finish and seal the rest himself. This will probably be fastened on something already there that he wants to match.

First I made a model using Aspire. And i didn't have to call MEBCWD on this one!! Used a couple of clipart pics found on the net - bitmap traced, combined, and then tweaked. Made up the text, got his approval on the design, and went hunting for suitable wood. 
Got 2 - 5/4 x 6 x 10' pieces of cedar patio decking, cut around the bigger knots, squared the edges up on the TS, and glued up a piece of material 27 x 37.
Clamped that to the bed and skimmed the model form to 1/2" outside the model border. Aspire has a tool to go outside or inside a pattern line. This eliminated having to sand the surface from the glued up boards and gave me a uniform flat surface to carve the text.
Loaded the files, crossed my fingers, and hit "go". Couple of tool changes along the way and ..... It worked! Painted it today, sent the customer a pic, he liked, and hopefully will have it on it's way tomorrow.
Not as big as Scott's or fancy as Ollie's, but it was another paying job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job John , your really getting the hang of this 

Loving the bumble bees


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Your work is always impressive John.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Really nice, John, that looks better than the picture, he should like that.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice business sign. The kind of thing that tempts me to try CNC.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just realized Lowe's is selling the project panels in 1 inch thickness now. I may have to try one of them out.

Lemme guess...he's going to apply a Bee's wax finish to the sign!:surprise:>>>


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice sign and good work, John! How long did it take to cut that and what bit(s) did you use?

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I just realized Lowe's is selling the project panels in 1 inch thickness now. I may have to try one of them out.


They've been selling them right along. Quality has been kind of lousy lately.



difalkner said:


> Very nice sign and good work, John! How long did it take to cut that and what bit(s) did you use?
> 
> David


Only took a couple hours total to cut. 60 deg V-bit with 1/8" end mill for clean out (Aspire lets you plug the tools in and autimatically figures them) for the sign. Then 1/8" end mill for the border.

1/4" end mill to profile the shape.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another winner!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Way to go John,

You designed it yourself and you glued up the panel instead of using a premade panel.

Good job!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, you are the bee’s knee’s (sorry, sometimes I just crack myself up LOL ) Looks pretty awesome to me.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Way to go John,
> 
> You designed it yourself and you glued up the panel instead of using a premade panel.
> 
> Good job!


Only because I couldn't find a cedar 5/4 panel already made!! Still got $40 in the wood.


----------



## doglover85 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks really nice mate. Send us a photo wof where you put it!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Sending it out today. Have no idea where it'll end up.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work, John! I can see a second machine in your very near future...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great Sign John.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work, John! I can see a second machine in your very near future...


I'm hoping Dave. Mama says I have to make enough with this one to be able to pay cash for it over and above everything else. And she keeps the cc and direct deposit sales $$. Gotta siphon off a little here, a little there, and buy less guns and bullets.


----------

